# Rear crane attachment



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

I bought on of those today, a three point crane arm. It’s heavy duty, lifting 2k at mid point and 1 k at end. 
I wasn’t to good getting heavy items out of truck with bucket. Managed to break both rear tail lights. That influenced my decision.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Could be worse. I speared an new tire with the kubota. It had bent pin bolts to secure the FEL. One rotated, and I didn't notice.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

right there with you. Had new gutters put on garage, and within an hour had hit them with the bucket. I don't remember why I had the bucket up there, but I had to call them back before they got to far to cut out and replace the piece I had just damaged.

Also backed over a water spigot and made an underground mini geyser.


----------

